# UAC Last Night



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, not nearly as many people there.... seems when I went the first time, it was slammed with people, four at every station. This week, thanks to Tree and Hogan who were gracious enough to let me shoot with them, there were only three where we were shooting. And just seemed like a few of the regulars but not near the turnout like normal. Anyway.... good time though. Very nice to meet you Tye... I'm really, really looking forward to chasing deer and elk with you this year, either on the front or anywhere else. Joey if you want to get together and hunt as well, I'd be honored. I did manage my first ever real Robin Hood (I'd clipped one of Tex's arrows and took a nock off before) and unfortunately it was one of the nicer Gold Tips that we found on the hunt last year. They sure seemed to be better arrows (more consistent) than the others I was shooting before. I still managed to bump my score up by one point so that was pretty cool as well. The wife and daughter managed to survive the shoot also, and that made me happy that she was willing to go and hang out and watch me shoot. Hunter.... you and your buddy got caught checking Maygan out.... just thought I'd let you know. :lol: Dang Tex, teach that boy to be sly.... the girls were kinda laughing about it on the way home. Anyway, said I'd take some pictures of the Robin Hood so here you go.... arrow porn I guess.....


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice! At 11 buck a pop you better stop doing that! :wink:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

oh I miss friday nights at the UAC. Was north slope ok last night? You know this is my crazy time of year. I can not foresee anything keeping me from being there next week. Unless last night was the last night..... It sounds like it's never as much fun without me there. Sorry everyone.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Dear, Brian,

I was very disappointed that you were unable to make it last night. I felt like I was stood up at the prom, only I had chocolates for you instead of flowers. As I sit here and type on my computer while eating the day old chocolates from this heart shaped box, it only reminds me of the pain that I felt as I waited on the front steps of the UAC, longing for you to show up and sweep me off my feet.

I shall wait for your reply in angst and understand if you have someone new in your life.

Please don't forget me.

Love always,

Tree


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

WTF??? How did I miss ol Tye there? Or did you miss me?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I was shooting right next to you, You kept hitting me in the shins with that big ol' long bow. :mrgreen: 

I think we missed each other. I wasn't completely sure it was you, it's been a few years. : I was wearing a red hat.

You comin next week?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I am on a mission now. A mission to be at UAC fo sho. Everybody should come, we'll have a tickle fight


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Ya, you missed out Zim was wearing some really tight pants and he shot with me. I hope it just drives you crazy with jealousy. :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Zim was wearing some really tight pants


Yes! His tight little butt was so spankable!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on the robin hood. zim it was nice meeting you last night.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

River, not sure what else I could do to congrat you on the Robin Hood....

Will this help ?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> River, not sure what else I could do congrat you on the Robin Hood....
> 
> Will this help ?


Cool.... I'd put that up at work next to "the Hood". :lol: I'd take some more Gold Tips too... those arrows kick A. I shot them into a foam block in the house the other day... shhhh don't tell the wife, but other than that, last night was the first time I'd ever shot them at a target. Don't know if it was the arrows or me just getting pretty comfy with my bow but the groups last night were pretty good, for me at least. I think I'll have to get some more. Anyway, yeah Idiot, it wasn't as lively as usual... hope you make it next Friday.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I enjoyed meeting everyone last night, its a good time down there. It's killing me that I can't shoot my bow right now. I'm going to lower the poundage on my bow and see if I can shoot it without too much pain. I'll like to come down Friday night but I have tickets to the Delta Waterfowl dinner in Layton, so I'll have to wait until the following Friday.

RR I didn't realize you made that robin hood shot last night, nice shot.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

north slope said:


> Ya, you missed out Zim was wearing some really tight pants and he shot with me. I hope it just drives you crazy with jealousy. :shock:


I have driven by your house several times today. Just making sure there are no weird trucks parked outside or different bows leaning against the door. Sorry about all the calls where I hang up as soon as you answer. You won't have to worry about this happening anymore. I am currently in the ER getting bandages put on my wrists.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> [quote="north slope":1ee9eshv]Ya, you missed out Zim was wearing some really tight pants and he shot with me. I hope it just drives you crazy with jealousy. :shock:


I have driven by your house several times today. Just making sure there are no weird trucks parked outside or different bows leaning against the door. Sorry about all the calls where I hang up as soon as you answer. You won't have to worry about this happening anymore. I am currently in the ER getting bandages put on my wrists.[/quote:1ee9eshv] Really, now that is the kind of commitment I am looking for!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> I enjoyed meeting everyone last night, its a good time down there. It's killing me that I can't shoot my bow right now. I'm going to lower the poundage on my bow and see if I can shoot it without too much pain. I'll like to come down Friday night but I have tickets to the Delta Waterfowl dinner in Layton, so I'll have to wait until the following Friday.
> 
> RR I didn't realize you made that robin hood shot last night, nice shot.


Thanks man..... I thought I heard you mention Mojo your dog the other night... but wasn't sure. The accent sure sounded like somebody from the south as well... nice to meet you but I'll make more of an effort next time. Didn't introduce myself and didn't want to be too intrusive... for all I knew you were just a random friend of one of the other guys so I thought it better to kinda keep my distance until somebody else introduced us. My fault... you seemed like a really good guy and it was kinda nice hearing an accent that reminds me of "down home". New Mexico instead of Arkansas but still good southern folks. 8) Hope you get to where you can shoot your bow down at the shop but if not, come on down and hang out... it is a great time with really good people.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> oh I miss friday nights at the UAC. Was north slope ok last night? You know this is my crazy time of year. I can not foresee anything keeping me from being there next week. Unless last night was the last night..... It sounds like it's never as much fun without me there. Sorry everyone.


Where was Greg anyway? He was the first one I noticed was conspicuously absent when I walked in with the wife and her daughter.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I was shooting right next to you, You kept hitting me in the shins with that big ol' long bow. :mrgreen:
> 
> I think we missed each other. I wasn't completely sure it was you, it's been a few years. : I was wearing a red hat.
> 
> You comin next week?


What, are we dumb??? I can't believe that!

Yes we will be there next week. See you then.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Man I keep trying to get down there on friday to shoot but I don't know if I can come now. instead of a prayer to start out It seems like there is a big group hug and grab a$$ :lol: J/K. I will make it one of these weeks. I will be hitting vegas this weekend so hopefully next week.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Firstly, I'm a little disapointed more people didn't want to grab my arse! 8) But my date did pay for me (but he didn't put out!)

I had a wonderful time, and it was great to meet still more faces from this site.

Bwhntr, we need to go out for "dinner" like that every time! It was fun. $25 bucks for a chicken sandwich is a little pricy...but the view was nice! :mrgreen: Oh and I left with no one dollar bills!

That'll keep you boys thinkin' I'm straight for a while longer... :wink:


----------



## Number6 (Jan 27, 2008)

I could go for a twenty five dollar chicken sandwich. It's breast meat isn't it? :lol:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Number6 said:


> I could go for a twenty five dollar chicken sandwich. It's breast meat isn't it? :lol:


Yup.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Bwhntr, we need to go out for "dinner" like that every time! It was fun. $25 bucks for a chicken sandwich is a little pricy...but the view was nice! Oh and I left with no one dollar bills!


So, Zimmy, was that Shanes first time in a gay strip club?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

So you actually did go to the strip club? Wow.... I kinda thought you guys were kidding. :lol: Sounds like a good time.... glad you found something worth plopping a few bucks down for. We were hard pressed to find that when we went to the one in Wendover. Did you do Trails or Southern X? Supposedly I have an in on a year membership at Southern, I am supposed to just go drop the dudes name and he'll hook me up. However.... I kinda felt it might be a little inappropriate with the wife in tow last week. Sorry Zim.  I do have a pool cue (make jokes at will) that doesn't get much use and I hear they have tables at Southern so it might be worth a trip or two. The wife did say she'd go with us didn't she Zim?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh yes, the 25 dollar chicken sandwich...what can I say??? It was like watching a kid in a candy store, Zim was running from stage to stage, drool running down his chin, and his neck swollen like a buck in rut! My wife and I got a kick out of it. We had a good time, but after a couple of hours Zim couldn't wait to get home...hmmm  :mrgreen: . An extra bonus, no smoke! So for those who wonder what team Zim plays on, unwrap and expose it, throw on a little music and put it 18" in front of his face, and there is no doubt who's line up he is on! :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Shhh, you're blowing his cover.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> It was like watching a kid in a candy store, Zim was running from stage to stage, drool running down his chin, and his neck swollen like a buck in rut! My wife and I got a kick out of it.


What a visual... Zims long red hair flying as he darts around the room.... wild, crazy eyes... what next? What next.... :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh ya, don't tell anyone I told on him!!!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

You'll have to excuse me but I've been out of state the last 4 years and have no freaking clue what the UAC is


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> You'll have to excuse me but I've been out of state the last 4 years and have no freaking clue what the UAC is


Utah Archery Center


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Shhh, you're blowing his cover.


I'm so **** confused now I don't know which team I'm on!

****-it! When I finally come out of the closet, you'all be quoting "the Boy who cried wolf." :wink:


----------

